# [Gelöst]Firefox mit Seitenladefehler

## Hanisch

Hallo,

wenn ich im Gentoo-Gast Firefox aufrufe und dann die Seite http://kernel-seeds.org/ aufrufe erscheint die Meldung:

```
Fehler: Verbindung fehlgeschlagen

Firefox kann keine Verbindung zu dem Server unter kernel-seeds.org aufbauen.

...

```

Unter Windows 7 mit IE8 hingegen funktioniert das einwandfrei.

Auch im Host (aptosid) funktioniert es nicht mehr.

Woran kann das liegen?

Gruß

Ch. HanischLast edited by Hanisch on Mon Apr 04, 2011 4:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hollowman

Was macht denn ein

wget http://kernel-seeds.org/

auf der Konsole?

Guck dir mal deine Netze und Routen an. Nich das er die Ip von http://kernel-seeds.org/ als lokale Ip ansieht.

Sebastian

----------

## Hanisch

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Was macht denn ein
> 
> wget http://kernel-seeds.org/
> 
> auf der Konsole?
> ...

 

Unter Host (aptosid) und Gast (Gentoo):

```
~$ wget http://kernel-seeds.org/

--2011-04-04 17:18:45--  http://kernel-seeds.org/

Auflösen des Hostnamen kernel-seeds.org... 99.34.246.0

Verbindungsaufbau zu kernel-seeds.org|99.34.246.0|:80... fehlgeschlagen: Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt.

```

Hilft das weiter?

Gruß

Ch. HanischLast edited by Hanisch on Mon Apr 04, 2011 4:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., eventuell ein DNS Problem?

Bei mir würde auch zu einer anderen IP aufgelöst -->  kernel-seeds.org (72.181.245.144)

Versuche es doch mal direkt mit der IP in der Browser Adresszeile. 

```
http://72.181.245.144/
```

Würde das funktionieren?

Poste doch bitte auch mal deine /etc/resolv.conf

----------

## firefly

bei mir wird auch nicht kernel-seeds.org aufgelöst. Aber mit www.kernel-seeds.org funktioniert es. Scheinbar ein DNS problem.

----------

## Hanisch

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hmm.., eventuell ein DNS Problem?
> 
> Bei mir würde auch zu einer anderen IP aufgelöst -->  kernel-seeds.org (72.181.245.144)
> 
> Versuche es doch mal direkt mit der IP in der Browser Adresszeile. 
> ...

 

Mit der http://72.181.245.144/ hat es unter Host (aptosid) und auch im Gast (Gentoo) geklappt. W a r u m?

Die /etc/resolv.conf im Host zeigt:

```
# Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)

#     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN

nameserver 192.168.2.1
```

und im Gast:

```
# Generated by dhcpcd from eth0

# /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line

nameserver 192.168.2.1

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line

```

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Josef.95

Versuche es doch mal mit zb 

```
nameserver 85.88.19.10
```

 in der /etc/resolv.conf

und dann mit 

```
kernel-seeds.org
```

 in der Adresszeile.

Versuche sie dann auch mal mit F5 neu zu laden. Klappt das?

Und sorry, wieso und warum könnte eventuell jemand anderes besser erklären - ich bin kein NW Guru...

----------

## Hanisch

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Versuche es doch mal mit zb 
> 
> ```
> nameserver 85.88.19.10
> ```
> ...

 

Mit dem neuen Eintrag 'nameserver 85.88.19.10' in der /etc/resolv.conf funktioniert es einwandfrei. Kann es damit wieder an anderer Stelle Probleme geben?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Christian99

wenn du dhcp verwendest, kann die resolve.conf wieder überschrieben werden. versuch doch direkt im dsl-router(falls du einen hast) den nameserver zu ändern.

----------

## Hanisch

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> wenn du dhcp verwendest, kann die resolve.conf wieder überschrieben werden. versuch doch direkt im dsl-router(falls du einen hast) den nameserver zu ändern.

 

Ich habe ein Speedport W 501V.Dort ist "speedport.ip" oder "192.168.2.1" fest eingestellt.

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie und wo ich da die IP ändern sollte.

Die IP=85.88.19.10 wird von der Fa. Rohwerder Datasystems GmbH betrieben.

Vielleicht sollte ich mir ein Script schreiben, das die /etc/resolv.conf mit dieser IP überschreibt?

Und überhaupt, warum wird die Namensauflösung  von der voreingestellten IP=192.168.2.1 falsch gemacht?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Josef.95

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

> Vielleicht sollte ich mir ein Script schreiben, das die /etc/resolv.conf mit dieser IP überschreibt?

 

Normal solltest du dies in der /etc/conf.d/net mit setzen können

zb

```
dns_servers_eth0="85.88.19.10"
```

 So wird es dann auch in die resolv.conf mit übernommen.

 *Quote:*   

> Und überhaupt, warum wird die Namensauflösung von der voreingestellten IP=192.168.2.1 falsch gemacht?

  Vermutlich verwendet dein ISP keine aktuellen DNS Server (oder sie sind gar absichtlich zensiert?!)

----------

## Hanisch

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Normal solltest du dies in der /etc/conf.d/net mit setzen können
> 
> zb
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das hat bei mir im Gentoo-Gast keine Wirkung.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm..Ok, dann nutzt du vermutlich noch kein OpenRC

Schau mal ob im net.example etwas hilfreiches zu finden ist. 

```
qlist baselayout | grep example
```

----------

## Hanisch

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Schau mal ob im net.example etwas hilfreiches zu finden ist. 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Da blicke ich nicht durch.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Hanisch

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hmm..Ok, dann nutzt du vermutlich noch kein OpenRC
> 
> 

 

```
sys-apps/openrc

OpenRC manages the services, startup and shutdown of a host
```

Sollte ich mir das in meinem Gentoo-Gast installieren?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Max Steel

um openrc zu installieren und zu nutzen musst du auf baselayout-2 updaten. Also baselayout in den Versionen >2.0 keyworden und dann installieren. (genauso musst du openrc komplett keyworden).

Voraussgesetzt du möchtest openrc verwenden. Dann brauchst du auf JEDEN FALL den openrc Guide: Baselayout und OpenRC Migrationsleitfaden

Mit der net.example ist gemeint das du dich mal in der /etc/conf.d/net.example zum Thema DNS-Server manuell setzen beliest (also in English).

----------

## Josef.95

Nein, OpenRC solltest du dafür nicht installieren müssen (das ist aktuell auch noch gar nicht stable)

Ich meinte das du mal im net.example nachschauen solltest, eventuell ist die Syntax so wie oben angegeben nicht ganz korrekt?!

Normal sollte dieses "net.example" aus dem Paket baselayout-1.* mit installiert worden sein, und vermutlich unter /etc/conf.d/net.example zu finden sein. (sorry ich kann grad nicht genau nachsehen)

Siehe ansonsten auch noch mal im http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8#doc_chap2

/edit: 

Da war Max Steel ein wenig schneller mit der Antwort...

----------

## cryptosteve

Hi,

nur um das Klarzustellen ... ich finde, man sollte Hanisch keinesfalls nahelegen, auf baselayout2 / OpenRC zu wechseln. Er hat so schon genug damit zu tun, sich in die Funktionsweise von Gentoo einzuarbeiten ... wenn man jetzt noch OpenRC einmischt, dann blickt er gar nicht mehr durch. 

Das ist gar nicht böse gemeint, mir ist klar, dass für jemanden, der von aptosid bzw. Debian kommt, hier eine ganze Menge neues kommt. Da sollte man nach Möglichkeit in stable bleiben. Ich finde es toll, dass Hanisch hier soviel Ausdauer beweist und interessiert bleibt; mit testing/unstable kann man es ihm aber auch endgültig vermiesen.  :Smile: 

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Irgendwas stimmt bei der DNS Konfig der Seite nicht:

```

 # dig www.kernel-seeds.org

; <<>> DiG 9.7.3 <<>> www.kernel-seeds.org

;; global options: +cmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 61626

;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 2, ADDITIONAL: 1

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;www.kernel-seeds.org.          IN      A

;; ANSWER SECTION:

www.kernel-seeds.org.   36      IN      A       72.181.245.144

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:

kernel-seeds.org.       936     IN      NS      ns8.zoneedit.com.

kernel-seeds.org.       936     IN      NS      ns17.zoneedit.com.

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:

ns17.zoneedit.com.      3336    IN      A       209.126.159.118

;; Query time: 1 msec

;; SERVER: 192.168.2.2#53(192.168.2.2)

;; WHEN: Tue Apr  5 20:22:52 2011

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 119

```

```
# dig www.kernel-seeds.org

; <<>> DiG 9.7.3 <<>> www.kernel-seeds.org

;; global options: +cmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 52487

;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 2, ADDITIONAL: 1

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;www.kernel-seeds.org.          IN      A

;; ANSWER SECTION:

www.kernel-seeds.org.   274     IN      A       99.34.246.0

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:

kernel-seeds.org.       726     IN      NS      ns17.zoneedit.com.

kernel-seeds.org.       726     IN      NS      ns8.zoneedit.com.

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:

ns17.zoneedit.com.      3126    IN      A       209.126.159.118

;; Query time: 1 msec

;; SERVER: 192.168.2.2#53(192.168.2.2)

;; WHEN: Tue Apr  5 20:26:22 2011

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 119
```

Mal die IP mal die andere.

Mach mal deinen alten Nameserver wieder rein und mach mal ein paar mal dig www.kernel-seeds.org

dig ist im Paket bind-tools enthalten.

Sebastian

----------

